
Why chatbots must be cross-platform compatible - osiris679
https://medium.com/@kipsearch/why-the-future-of-bots-will-be-multi-platform-67c503afaa7#1
======
jsonninja
Not only cross platform but cross service. The real loss in messaging in
general is the lack of interoperability. One thing email did get right -
protocols. The messaging wold seems to have given up on this to hoard and lock
in users to silo'd messaging systems - wechat, snapchat, fb messenger, etc.
How powerful would it be for people to have the ability to send messages
across these systems _with_ the support of these vendors (as opposed to the
Trillian like solutions of the prior decade).

~~~
larakerns
Protocols are very important (R.I.P. XMPP). The article argues for bots to be
the protocols that stitch the services back together, but we still need a
standard for these bots to operate within...

